# Jake E Lee breaks down Bark at the Moon



## GuitarsCanada

[video=youtube;2akLS8kmRjU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2akLS8kmRjU[/video]


[video=youtube;jSNuIzw9VfU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jSNuIzw9VfU[/video]

And with Zakk

[video=youtube;LMLwslRNThM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LMLwslRNThM[/video]


----------



## Stratin2traynor

Love that song. Prefer Jake E Lee's version over Wilde's constant pinch harmonics.


----------



## Adcandour

Awesome. I'm one of the guys who plays it wrong. This will definitely help. I make have to crack a couple of fingers to get the right reach though.


----------



## Diablo

adcandour said:


> Awesome. I'm one of the guys who plays it wrong. This will definitely help. I make have to crack a couple of fingers to get the right reach though.


Ya me too, and I probably still will...I think Jake makes it unnecessarily harder than 99% of ppl would appreciate


----------



## Macki

I haven't heard that song in years but that was really interesting. I really like his chord voicings - very cool. I am sure I played it wrong many years ago :0)


----------



## zdogma

Stratin2traynor said:


> Love that song. Prefer Jake E Lee's version over Wilde's constant pinch harmonics.


Yeah, he overdoes it a bit in that one. Too much modulation too, not sure if its phaser or flanger. Jake's version sounds a lot better.


----------



## Diablo

Interesting...in Zakks version they had to tune about 1 step to compensate for ozzys aging voice.
I like both versions, slight bias to zakks tone...a little beefier on the low end, a little less flange than Jake so its slightly less muddy at times. I don't blame him for the pinch harmonics...its his thing. I think any guitarist would want to inject a little bit of their DNA into music their playing. if they don't, they will lose every comparison ever made between them and the original.

Like him or not, Zakks got some of the strongest hands in the business...Not a lot of guys can do this on an acoustic.
[video=youtube;s1OGQQk5HpM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s1OGQQk5HpM[/video]


----------



## War Admiral

Love Jake man...like many Ive been playing it wrong forever but thats ok :sSig_DOH:


----------



## Cups

Lee was my favorite Ozzy guitarist. Badlands was amazing too. Not a big Wyld fan.


----------



## GuitarsCanada

I seen Jake with Ozzy back in 84 I think it was, can't remember. I do remember that Ozzy was so drunk he could barely stand up and some kid next to me had half his face blown off by a cherry bomb that some crazy fu%$ threw down from above


----------



## Stonehead

Diablo said:


> Like him or not, Zakks got some of the strongest hands in the business...Not a lot of guys can do this on an acoustic.


Agreed! That was frigg'n cool!


----------



## Stratin2traynor

Diablo said:


> Like him or not, Zakks got some of the strongest hands in the business...Not a lot of guys can do this on an acoustic.


That was great! I like Wilde's tone and playing, I just find that he often goes overboard on the pinch harmonics. I agree with the strong hand comments too. Crazy.


----------



## The Joel Train

IMHO Ozzy knows how to pick them and when too. I love Wylde and Lee but I feel they played and didn't play with Ozzy at the right times.

After randy died and they made "bark at the moon" Lee was a perfect choice. He was an eighties shredder who had some great chord voicings. He was similar enough to randy in the sense of decade and shred but he had a different style than randy. The best replacment for randy and he brought his own stuff to the table and pushed Ozzy to the next level.

With that said times were changing and if Lee did the next album Ozzy would get left behind in the times. Zak modernized Ozzy and kept him relevant for the nineties. 

I prefer Jakes version but if Jake played a Zak Wylde Ozzy song i don't think he would come out on top two sick guitarist but it's apples and oranges.


----------



## Kirk Hiltz

Great post thanks for sharing! I've been trying to play this tune wrong for years


----------



## fredyfreeloader

Kirk Hiltz said:


> Great post thanks for sharing! I've been trying to play this tune wrong for years


I can play it wrong without even trying, where did you go wrong.


----------



## fraser

Stratin2traynor said:


> Love that song. Prefer Jake E Lee's version over Wilde's constant pinch harmonics.


blizzard came out a few months after i discovered the first few sabbath albums-
i listened to an interview ozzy did on q107 the night before blizzard was released here.
went and bought it the next day.never been a fan of any post sabbath ozzy stuff really- its just too screechy and obviously dramatic in a not so cool way. like somebody or somebodies are trying too hard. but when yu are like 11 yrs old its hard (impossible) to be objective.

i cant stand listening to anything captain pitch harmonics plays on.
good thing hes almost gone from the radio.
looks like now hes some sort of tough guy.
lifts weights n stuff lol.
he will always be this guy- and ill fight him right now. you guys set it up, ill be there.


----------



## Kirk Hiltz

fredyfreeloader said:


> I can play it wrong without even trying, where did you go wrong.


The last part of the main riff, where it turns around. I think I learned it from an old guitar mag transcription. Definitely not the same way Jake demonstrates.


----------

